# What's The Difference Between Bread Flour and Whole Wheat Flour



## PATRICE IN IL (Mar 25, 2003)

I didn't what to hijack :hijacked: the wheat thread so I thought I'd start a new one. 

I have been grinding my own wheat for a few years but am still unsure of the difference between whole wheat flour and store bought "bread flour". I use hard white mixed with hard red for my bread and add some store bought all purpose and extra gluten to lighten the loaf. I use soft white for cakes, pastries and pancakes. Can someone please explain the differences to me? :shrug: TIA

Patrice


----------



## Tracy Rimmer (May 9, 2002)

The stuff labeled "bread" flour in the grocery store is typically high-protein (enriched) white flour with added gluten. Think "concentrated wheat" without much fiber.

Whole wheat flour (the store bought stuff) is typically the whole wheat, ground, and then some of the bran sifted out. Whole wheat "bread" flour is this with added gluten.

The stuff you grind at home is the whole wheat -- hard red is the best for gluten content, and therefore the best for bread, soft white is the best for pastry, because it has little gluten. Developed gluten makes pastry tough.


----------



## praieri winds (Apr 16, 2010)

I add some extra gluten to my ww flour when making my bread about 2 Tb per loaf


----------

